# statut/connexion WHATS APP?????



## DorothéeALICANTE (26 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir!!

Un de mes contacts a fait sa dernière connexion il y a une semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jai la date et lheure affichées.

Néanmoins, quelquun saurait me dire sil a pu lire quand même mes messages???? 

Y-a-t-il une façon de consulter les infos que lon reçoit sans indiquer les infos de sa propre connexion??

Ensuite: si le contact a effacer son compte WhatsApp est-on prévenu lors de lenvoi dun message vers le contact en question??

Merciiii de vos réponses précieuses. 
C*


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Avril 2011)

Je pense que la personne a reçu tes messages puisque cela fonctionne en wifi et 3G (et Edge si je ne dis pas de bêtise) via le Push.
Pour la deuxième question, tu peux changer ton statut et consulter tes messages via le Push encore.
Dernière question, no idea Peut être demander directement aux développeurs de l'application (lien sur iTunes)


----------



## DorothéeALICANTE (27 Avril 2011)

Merci à toi Bruno!!!!!!


----------

